# New truck graphics



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

New company name with new truck graphics.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I like it Tim. Nice and easy to read. Didn't know you were diversifying the business.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice! Simple & readable.
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I like it Tim. Nice and easy to read. Didn't know you were diversifying the business.


Got into other things a few years ago operating under Haggerty Painting. Will operate under Haggerty Home Improvements specializing in interior and exterior painting. Other services include, hardwood flooring, ceramic tile, window and door replacement, framing, drywall, drywall repair, pointing, stone work, crown molding, minor plumbing and electric and just about everything else minus carpeting and roofing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for ya Tim! Would like to see some pics of your work outside of painting.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Good for ya Tim! Would like to see some pics of your work outside of painting.


Sounds good brother, I may have posted some on here over the years. Will post some when I get a few minutes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup:

Looks AWESOME Tim!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Straight up Tim....like it.

I do all those other services also. If you can show up on time...there's no shortage of this type of work. 

Have a few friends that I keep in contact with stateside who were sucking wind last winter. They expected the same slow down this winter, but are staying busy.

How about you?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Tim that is the only way to keep business going. Got to call a customer now about a ceiling repair.

 Looks good man!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I like it! Not _overdone _and busy. I see to many guys out there with the crazy wraps on there vans and trucks. I'm of the KISS mindset.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking truck, TH.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Straight up Tim....like it.
> 
> I do all those other services also. If you can show up on time...there's no shortage of this type of work.
> 
> ...


Staying busy brother. Had a handful of repaints and flooring jobs this winter. On the books, I have framing, drywalling, painting and a hardwood flooring job. Just landed a job that I never experienced before, parge coating above the smoke shelf in the throat of a chimney. Another job for the resume.

Came home from work yesterday to shovle the 8''s of snow in the driveway. Two guys pull up with a snow blower on the back of their truck asking if they could remove the snow for $20. Both had their own contracting companies. One did cement work the other was an electrician. The complained about business being slow so decided to benifit from the elements. Good for them.............. I suppose.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great Tim, glad to see you posting more and doing well!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Tim, no reason to over do it, keep it straight and to the point. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The Haggerty charm he's going to pack into that clean, understated, professional looking rig will make this a very winning combo.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I cant believe there isnt a pathetic Steelers helmut sticker on there somewhere. :jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I cant believe there isnt a pathetic Steelers helmut sticker on there somewhere. :jester:


I think there is a bobble head on the dash.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I cant believe there isnt a pathetic Steelers helmut sticker on there somewhere. :jester:





Workaholic said:


> I think there is a bobble head on the dash.


Great ideas guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

timhag said:


> Staying busy brother. Had a handful of repaints and flooring jobs this winter. On the books, I have framing, drywalling, painting and a hardwood flooring job. Just landed a job that I never experienced before, parge coating above the smoke shelf in the throat of a chimney. Another job for the resume.
> 
> Came home from work yesterday to shovle the 8''s of snow in the driveway. Two guys pull up with a snow blower on the back of their truck asking if they could remove the snow for $20. Both had their own contracting companies. One did cement work the other was an electrician. The complained about business being slow so decided to benifit from the elements. Good for them.............. I suppose.


Good to hear!

You nailed the draw of doing this work...something new all the time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## paintin john (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice... clean and simple to the point lettering on the truck. So you do a little bit of everything except roofs, carpeting and shoveling snow,,, much like me.


----------

